# Safe-Floor marine flooring?



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Who has it? Is it a good investment or no? I am considering getting it installed and was looking for experiences and opinions on the product.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I have it on a small aluminum (flounder) boat, and very pleased with it. Had it for five years and still looks great. Ed and the gang are good to work with, also.


----------



## seaark (May 23, 2010)

will never have another boat without it , the stuff is great on my aluminum boat


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

seaark said:


> will never have another boat without it , the stuff is great on my aluminum boat


X 100

GREAT stuff! You won't regret it. Easy to clean, great traction, reduces noise, etc. Love it.


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

i put it on my boat about 18 months ago and I love it.


----------



## seaark (May 23, 2010)

easy to clean , reduces noise, easy on the feet


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I've had it in a Kenner and will be getting it next month in my Pathfinder. It is an awesome flooring. You can do it yourself if you know where to obtain the recycled granulated rubber. The epoxy need to be an mild grade that will slightly flex, thus allowing it to hold and still not crack. 

Go to the guys at Safe Floor and they can make do it for you and it's worth it, IMO. The only thing you have to do is wash off any spilled gasoline as it will remove the epoxy if left on a long time, but I never had a problem. 

I think they are going to be at the boat show too!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome! Plan on bringing the boat next week.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

never seen this stuff, how expensive is it?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it very heavy?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The weight is minimal. You will not notice it at all. As for cost, a year and half ago it was $12/square ft. if I remember correctly. My 21 Kenner that I had at the time cost about $1,000. IMO, it is well worth it!!


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

With water on the floor, does it tend to say it place and blow into your face or does the water roll to the back and out the drain holes?


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

ChampT22 said:


> With water on the floor, does it tend to say it place and blow into your face or does the water roll to the back and out the drain holes?


The water roll back it does not blow in your face, n this is my third boat with it on. Safe floor for life, it just cost too dam much unless u do it your self.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am glad to hear that, account I have been thinking about doing it to my boat.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

On my second boat w/ Safe-Floor........worth every penny !


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anybody know where to get the flexable epoxy used in the safe floor? i have the colored rubber but i dont have the liqud part?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sure it's a two part epoxy


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

but where can i buy this epoxy at? ;/ like what atcfisherman said its a material that gets hard but also has to flex


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't think of a name right now. Google marine 2 part epoxy they should all say how flexible they are. I want to say its called west system. The can should be red for one and blue for the other


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

On an aluminum boat, does it cut down on the heat? I know that in the summer you can't let your knee hit the deck or bare feet, it will fry you.


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

*Epoxy*

Try this

http://www.westsystem.com/ss/


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes, it will cut down the heat on an aluminum boat.


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

I had it sprayed on the floor of my Jeep. It's bullet proof and still looks new after 3 years. It does add weight, take that into consideration if you are adding it to a skinny water boat.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Guide I fished trinity with a couple weeks ago had it in his skeeter be said it was the best investment he's ever made in his boat


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

it certainly adds weight. several of my gas-charged storage lids are no longer strong enough to support the weight of the lid. 

I'm guessing it adds 2 or 3 lbs per sq foot (maybe)? So on a shallow type boat it might make a difference.

It slowed me down about 4 mph, but IMO... the benefits are well worth the reduced top-end speed. 

80mph or 76mph... nobody besides the guy staring at the gps can tell the difference.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Weight is actually less than a pound per sq ft. The comfort/safety factor of the flooring outweighs the , what little bit of extra weight that is gained on your boat.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's some before and after.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Safe-Floor weighs 0.75 lbs sq ft.


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

*safe floor*

I put safe floor in my offshore boat. The only bad thing I have to say about safe floor is if you fish bare footed the stuff gets pretty hot in the middle of a sumer day, but I would wet the deck about every two hours and it cooled down pretty quick. Also fishing bear footed for a 12hr day on the stuff it can wear on ur feet. I am putting Kiwi Grip on my current boat it is a hell of a lot cheaper and has a good grip.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

captaindorman said:


> I put safe floor in my offshore boat. The only bad thing I have to say about safe floor is if you fish bare footed the stuff gets pretty hot in the middle of a sumer day, but I would wet the deck about every two hours and it cooled down pretty quick. Also fishing bear footed for a 12hr day on the stuff it can wear on ur feet. I am putting Kiwi Grip on my current boat it is a hell of a lot cheaper and has a good grip.


I was quoted $8.75 /sq ft about a year ago for safe floor. What does Kiwi Grip cost per sq ft?


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> I was quoted $8.75 /sq ft about a year ago for safe floor. What does Kiwi Grip cost per sq ft?


I put safe floor in about 2 1/2 years ago on a 27ft cc and it cost me $2000.00 and the guy was cutting me a deal. Kiwi grip is about 40$ a quart I havent use it but have done some reading on it, seems eazy to apply and pretty durable at a fraction of the cost. If you find anymore info on it please post it.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

captaindorman said:


> I put safe floor in about 2 1/2 years ago on a 27ft cc and it cost me $2000.00 and the guy was cutting me a deal. Kiwi grip is about 40$ a quart I havent use it but have done some reading on it, seems eazy to apply and pretty durable at a fraction of the cost. If you find anymore info on it please post it.


You're right about the fraction of the cost. If my math is right, Kiwigrip per gallon will equal $1.625 /sq ft. That is using Jamestown Distributors at $130 / gallon and applying according to instructions at 80 sq ft / gal.
It may not have the same look, but won't weigh as much and still has the non skid properties.

Show some pics and let us know how it comes out with the kiwigrip.


----------

